# New and improved Sidewalk Project..designed by our Nukie



## manda (Oct 29, 2003)

Id love for you to come and visit the fabulous new site that the wonderful Nukie designed for me.

There are some great photos in the project and Id love for all of you to share the sidewalks and footpaths in your neighbourhood.

Check it out here


----------

